

Using the Find Command - wicknicks
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/07/ask-ars-how-to-use-the-find-command-in-a-pipeline.ars

======
shabble
Interesting thread a few days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2798952>

Also, newer (GNU?) versions of find support

    
    
       find -predicates -exec cat '{}' +
    

to apply multiple matches to a single command invocation, rather than needing
xargs.

